# Psyker feats



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

So a number of races in 40k have some form of psyker. I was wondering, fluff wise, what are some of the more impressive psychic feats accomplished by an individual. Also, what are some of the more unique or interesting abilities some psykers have displayed. 
Daemons don't count and lets leave the Emperor out of it.
Also, the Hive Mind as a whole doesn't count but indivdual Tyranid feats do.
I'm gonna start of with Old Zogwort featured in the 4th Orks codex. He released a blast that took out a whole IG company (though he did lose an eye in doing so) and also supposedly has the ability to turn his enemies into squigs. Also, inquisitor Briseis Ligeia featured in the one Grey Knights novel had quite an interesting ability concerning information and in her battle with a chaos sorcerer showed that, with some training, she had the potential to do a lot more than just absorb and process knowledge.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

An obvious one that springs to mind is the Rubric of Ahriman.

Physically destroying an entire Legion of Astartes and enveloping an entire planet in warp energy which was so potent that daemons fled in fear... pretty badass.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

For me Ravenor re-wrote the book on stuff that I thought was possible, he posseses people and can take on an astral form thats capable of roaming through cities and reading the minds of its inhabitants.

Slightly off topic for a second but was there a throwawy reference, possibly in Malleus but def in an Eisenhorn book, to Eisenhorn having some telekenesis powers? I seem to remember him using it to levitate a hold out blaster to his hand when he's chasing one of the rogue inquisitors but never mentions it again despite its obvious use in certain circumstances. I havent got the book with me. I only ask because TK seems to be rarely used by even powerful psykers let alone one who is, by his own admission, relatively weak.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Njal Stormcaller destroying a blood thirster meant to be immune to psychic power, and then destroying the chaos army with a storm was pretty nifty. 

Sarpedon's Hell power also seems extremely effective. It can also destroy armies, if not in quite the same manner of Njal.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> I'm gonna start of with Old Zogwort featured in the 4th Orks codex. He released a blast that took out a whole IG company (though he did lose an eye in doing so) and also supposedly has the ability to turn his enemies into squigs.


Well I'm gonna start off with magnus the well read. He 'cured' his entire legion of the fleshchange that their gene-seed caused when they used their powers (though he did lose an eye in doing so) and fought off two titans at the single-handedly.

I also think that the card trick that ahriman did in 'A Thousand Sons' was pretty cool.

The psychneuein from the same book are quite neat- they lay their eggs inside of your brain by teleporting them there where they mature into lavae and then eat their way out:shok:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Supersonic Banana said:


> The psychneuein from the same book are quite neat- they lay their eggs inside of your brain by teleporting them there where they mature into lavae and then eat their way out:shok:


Sorry to be off track what ever happened to the remembrancers that got off prospero before the puppies showed up.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Will probably find out in Prospero Burns.

We've obviously got the Emperor literally obliterating Horus
Aurelian banishing Angron seems pretty impressive to me.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

An alpha plus psyker can snap a battle Titan in half with a thought. I'd say that's pretty extreme. Must be why they are killed as infants.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

In Soul Drinkers novels a "very Nurgly" Alpha Psyker had seven or so Planets of Zombies and couldnt even be touch by Sarpedons Psychic might. He Did it all Levitate, held a Battleship together with his Powers, created a uncuarbale disease that ravage worlds, and ruled over Hivecities worth of Zombies. Pretty bad ass.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Esarhaddon from the second Eisenhorn book displayed some pretty awesome telepathic skills. Literally dominating the wills of hundreds if not thousands of people simultaneously and just using them as puppets against the inquisition. His supposed 'secret' capture and switch seemed a bit weak in my opinion. That inquisitor must have gotten extremely lucky and then still have had to time it perfectly, otherwise he would have been toast.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> Esarhaddon from the second Eisenhorn book displayed some pretty awesome telepathic skills. Literally dominating the wills of hundreds if not thousands of people simultaneously and just using them as puppets against the inquisition. His supposed 'secret' capture and switch seemed a bit weak in my opinion. That inquisitor must have gotten extremely lucky and then still have had to time it perfectly, otherwise he would have been toast.


Said Inquisitor had the aid of a daemonhost, and a fucking strong one at that. 

Uber psykers? How `bout the Doom of Malan`Tai? One bug takes out a craftworld, that`s pretty epic. :biggrin:

And let`s not forget the blue guy, Tigurius, able to steal thoughts from the Hive Mind without being blasted to insanity takes a hell of a lot of willpower.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Said Inquisitor had the aid of a daemonhost, and a fucking strong one at that.


I was actually talking about Inquisitor Lyko who kidnapped Esarhaddon for Quixos.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> I was actually talking about Inquisitor Lyko who kidnapped Esarhaddon for Quixos.


I know, dude, I`ve read the thing half a dozen times. Cherubael is in Lykos` retinue, giving him orders from Quixos and helping him carry them out.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Would killing a titan with a staff suffice?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Boz said:


> Would killing a titan with a staff suffice?


Are we talking Magnus?


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Eisenhorn.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:grin: Oh right, that. Well technically, it was Cherubael who killed the titan wasn`t it? 

The staff failed, and Bequin was taken into a coma. 

And since we`re discounting daemons, and Bequin isn`t a psyker anyway, I am gonna say no. :no:


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Well it was basically an Inquisitor with a retinue of daemonhost and mystic, and he used a psyker power that sacrificed the mystic and gave the daemonhost deep strike, fleet, 10 power fist attacks at strength 10 and an invulnerable save


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

The Alpha psykers who escape from containment during the triumphal march in the first Eisenhorn book. They do all sorts of funky stuff, from possessing the mind of an Astartes (clouding his mind to what was actually happening), telekenesis, manipulation of warp energy as 'bolts' of lightning, possessing machines, possessing servitors... It was a hell of a show!

GFP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

All just to show off their dominance. First the Inquisitors, then the psykers...

And since no BA player has mentioned him yet, I will bring up Calistarius aka Mephiston. A psyker of strong mind and body, able to rip carnifexes up barehanded and resist the black rage. What a trooper! :victory:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> The Alpha psykers who escape from containment during the triumphal march in the first Eisenhorn book. They do all sorts of funky stuff, from possessing the mind of an Astartes (clouding his mind to what was actually happening), telekenesis, manipulation of warp energy as 'bolts' of lightning, possessing machines, possessing servitors... It was a hell of a show!
> 
> GFP


they should of made a movie even a short film of that would be EPIC!!!!!!111


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Old Zogwort had warty green feat.
Magnus had huge daemon feat.
Mephiston had vampire feat.
Njal had wolf...

Oh, feats as in acomplishments. Not the feats that fit in shoes. My bad :biggrin:

Midnight


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

feat!=feet


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you, Boz, for explaining that so clearly. I think we got the joke though 

Midnight


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Can anybody name a few novels that contain imperial psykers that aren't space marines or inquisitors? Say for instance, any novels featuring IG sanctioned psykers? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

IG sanctioned psykers have been suspiciously absent from BL books...at least, the ones that I've read.

Matt Farrer's _Blind_ (and therefore also _Enforcer_, by extension) has EVERYTHING one could ever want to know about Astropaths, though. You get a whole bunch of AWESOME information, details, trivia, minutiae, and mind-warping secrets (at, of course, the expense of the plot).

There is one particular revelation/major plot point that makes you reflexively close the book and wonder if you really read something so lame. Apart from that, though, if you want to know about astropaths, this can be your first and only port of call!


----------



## Traitoris Extremis (Sep 5, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> An obvious one that springs to mind is the Rubric of Ahriman.
> 
> Physically destroying an entire Legion of Astartes and enveloping an entire planet in warp energy which was so potent that daemons fled in fear... pretty badass.


Ditto, Ahriman is awesome


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> Can anybody name a few novels that contain imperial psykers that aren't space marines or inquisitors? Say for instance, any novels featuring IG sanctioned psykers? Would be much appreciated.


The Ciaphas Cain series references a few encounters with IG sanctioned psykers, astropathas and an Inquisitor`s mystic. It describes their behaviour a little but, as the books are almost entirely in first person, there is no account of them on the battlefield....


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Chompy Bits said:


> Can anybody name a few novels that contain imperial psykers that aren't space marines or inquisitors? Say for instance, any novels featuring IG sanctioned psykers? Would be much appreciated.


_Cadian Blood_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, one of the main characters is an IG Sanctioned Psyker


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Only in Death, Gaunts ghosts novel with a sanctioned psyker in it.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, gonna try and get my hands on those books.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Only in Death, Gaunts ghosts novel with a sanctioned psyker in it.


Agun Soric, by any chance?

Midnight


----------

